# Bandsaw recommendation?



## against.the.grain (May 12, 2017)

Grizzly 513 or Laguna 14-12?


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2017)

Never used the Laguna, but I've had the G0513 for about 6 years now... I couldn't be happier with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2017)

Both are excellent products, but for the money and the capacity I would probably choose the Grizz myself. And I know that their customer service is great too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2017)

I have a big Griz and bought a ding and dent Laguna 14" with 220 2.5 hp last month. I bought because I needed a smaller saw- could have gotten one a lot cheaper but sold on the disc brake-micro switch. you want it to stop and step on brake and she is stopped. only had it for 1.5 months and have been sick for half that. will do a review on it and my other ding and dent buy next month. Griz has great customer service.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## against.the.grain (May 12, 2017)

Doing some digging and I'm finding a lot of red flags on Laguna customer service. It's making me quite apprehensive on buying their products.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2017)

against.the.grain said:


> Doing some digging and I'm finding a lot of red flags on Laguna customer service. It's making me quite apprehensive on buying their products.



I worried about same- make sure you look at dates on complaints- they have gotten better from what I hear. That said- Grizz has great customer service- they speak english as first language - they know equipment. They are quick to ship. My 21"Griz was used when I bought it and was missing a lower guide part- they shipped fast.
I also have a 18" jet I bought used- Good saw.
Bought Laguna for special purpose- euro guides and fast brake suited purpose. So far no complaints.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 13, 2017)

Laguna customer service has always sucked in my opinion. They do make good products but service after the sale isn't so good. Better lately? Don't really know. I did purchase their new revo 1836 lathe and I love it, so I took a chance. I did call them with a question after I purchased it, seems the decal for the speed controll is backwards, they just danced around it, gave vague answers, and said it was normal. Not acceptable in my opinion. So is there service after the fact Better? Not in my opinion. Now I have never had a problem with grizzly in any way. And I own their products as well. 
Having said all of that, I am pretty capable of fixing just about anything except electronics. So as long as I can get parts from either I'm happy. Laguna makes some good products, my lathe was the best bang for the buck in my opinion. But if the new grizzly lathe had been available I would have given it serious consideration. 
Buying a new bandsaw? For my money I would have to look at grizz real hard. I would make sure I purchased a model with cast iron reunions. Jmo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 13, 2017)

I've had a Grizzly band saw and drill press. Both sucked. Underpowered. Low tolerance bearings. I will never buy another Grizzly product.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## against.the.grain (May 17, 2017)

G0513x2 is on the way

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 18, 2017)

Good choice, lots of cast iron in that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2017)

I have a friend who has purchased several products from Grizzly that got damaged in shipping, pretty badly in every case. They eventually made it right, but in each case it was a month long process, very frustrating for my friend. I realize that they don't own the freight company, but if it happens that often, maybe find a new company to use?? Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2017)

Should be a good one- I looked at that one- I needed a brake. should be a great saw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (May 18, 2017)

I have both a Grizzly 17" bandsaw and a tablesaw. Both work just fine for me. No issues with shipping either - in fact with tailgate service all they have to do is drop it at the curb and with both pieces of equipment the driver was happy to help with his pallet jack to bring the tools around the corner and into the garage. (We lived on a corner but they couldn't park where the garage was as we were right next to a light on a busy street that they couldn't block.)

Just a different experience than others, thought I'd throw my $0.02 in. :)


----------



## against.the.grain (May 18, 2017)

Tony said:


> I have a friend who has purchased several products from Grizzly that got damaged in shipping, pretty badly in every case. They eventually made it right, but in each case it was a month long process, very frustrating for my friend. I realize that they don't own the freight company, but if it happens that often, maybe find a new company to use?? Tony


My saw is being shipped UPS Freight, crossing my fingers every thing arrives as it should.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2017)

against.the.grain said:


> My saw is being shipped UPS Freight, crossing my fingers every thing arrives as it should.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2017)

I have used UPS frieght
Everything went as planned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 18, 2017)

I ordered a jointer from Grizzly about 1 1/2 years ago. It also shipped UPS Freight. Had liftgate service - he wheeled the pallet jack right up my driveway without me even asking. Everything arrived in great shape and without any issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Jun 11, 2017)

Finally got the saw in , set up and dust collection running. I'm so happy with it so far. I didn't know what I was missing worked up a 45lb Burl that was over 10" tall today . Cut through like a hot knife in butter.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

